# !!martial Talk!!



## Master of Blades (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, I have a slight problem with Martial Talk sometimes and its really annoying. Sometimes it will let me post, in fact a lot of the time, but on that slight occasion it will let me type the whole message then when I send it to be posted it has an error or something and just wont post. Its very very annoying! Now either this is an elaborate scandal by Gou and the rest of you guys to get rid of me  or MT has a small but VERY annoying problem. Any help would be appreciated. Thankyou :asian: 

P.S This has been happining ever since I became a Purple Belt but I just always forget to post :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

Just one of those things that happen from time to time when 
you're on the net!  

I'll bet you'd have the same problems on another forum, *if* 
you visited it as much as you do this one


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

unfortunately, the best advice I can give is to do a highlightall-copy before hitting the submit button.  IF! the post seems to be taking a long time posting, hit submit again.

Just use the report to mod function in the rare event a double posting occurs.

Its a bug we're slowly working out of the system.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 6, 2003)

okay okay, long as it isnt just you guys trying to get rid of me


----------



## cdhall (Jan 6, 2003)

I thought I had noticed something like this before and I know I almost always Preview my posts, but I noticed that sometimes after I like the Preview I will leave and therefore I never hit Submit!

I think if you go back using the back button you are expired then and there is nothing you can do about it.

However this happens, it has happened to me about 1% of the time I've posted.  Maybe 6 times in 500 posts. So no biggie.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm due to pass 9999 posts in a day or two. (This is a sad comment on my life, but let's leave that aside for now.) Will we have a Year 2000 type problem on MartialTalk? Will I be reset to 0 posts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2003)

No, but it will be interesting....


----------

